# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Introduction

## jamesanu388

Hi,
   I am Yamini and I am new to the forum.

----------


## Steve R Jones

Welcome to the site.

----------


## SpywareDr

Welcome aboard.  :Smilie:

----------


## jamesanu388

What is the database?

----------


## SpywareDr

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Database

----------


## SpywareDr

Welcome.  :Smilie:

----------

